# The Return of Malal!



## weasly (Jun 18, 2008)

I've heard that maybe in the new rules that CHaos undivided is going to be replaced by the 5th God Malal. He used to be in the fluff but when the game went to Citadel Miniatures the guy who owned the name didn't let them use it. This guy died and his wife sold the name to GW. For those who don't remember or don't know his mission is to kill the other gods and he represents Chaos itself.


----------



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

This seems kinda of wild, even for GW. They tend to be extremely conservative as of late, so I wouldn't put too much hope into this. And besides, worshipping the idea of what Chaos can grant you, and more than just a 5th god, is just much cooler. Now, if they use him as the ancient power of the warp, waking in the End Times to find these 4 usurpers in his realm, who believe more in their own motives than the warp itself...That would be a cool idea.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

you can already make a malal army theres even a CSM chapter named Sons of Malice who worship him. so why would u think they would replace undivided with malal hes already a god in his own right.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

awesome, love malal.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

I seriously doubt that we'll see the return of Malal unless it's just in background. I can't see them making any models or rules for the followers of Malal, mortal or not.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

nooooooo i like malal.......


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Da Red Paintjob Grot said:


> nooooooo i like malal.......


lol u can still make an army based around him its just technically undivided :biggrin:


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

I like Wrath of Khaine's idea about him waking up and finding four other guys in the warp that weren't there before, that would be pretty funny.


----------



## lostprophet (Jun 8, 2008)

the emperor is possed by malal, that is why he made such bad choices at the end, and also why he and chaos are so out to destroy each other.

at least thats how i could see it....hummm


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

if this was true, it could turn out quite well for GW. a bit of extra fluff that the fans like, more modelling opportunities and models. but, as there's no source supplied, its quite hard to believe.


----------



## sing Sang a song (Jun 10, 2008)

Malal sounds very cheezy anyone know more about this guy?? i want to know!!


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

I'm finding this rumour difficult to believe.


----------



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

Lord Sinkoran said:


> I'm finding this rumour difficult to believe.


i agree it wouldnt make alot of sense


----------



## cypherthefallenangel (Jul 13, 2008)

maybe they can incorperate a rule that malal army isnt the 5th but a new chapter?


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

cccp..... thats the best thought yet! WANT MALAL!


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

I don't see why they would suddenly start making models for a new army when they have not even made the models for current armies available. Where are the Seekers?!?!


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

omg, so many ppl like lolspeak, i hav to gets me wun of doze lolspeek fingis!!!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

this rumor makes no sense, Mahal was forgotten by GW along with loads of other early stuff like thrudd the barbarian long before they disposed of the squats, This isnt the direction GW would want to go and even if the rumor was true i cant see it having any impact on the 40k universe as the god was a minor part of a comic strip called kaleeb dark (forgive the spelling) from back in the 80's. I wouldnt get your hopes up people this type of rumor get pulled out the bag every year,the creator has died and left the rights to wives and children more times than i can remember.


----------



## The Thunder Ravens (Jul 7, 2008)

:russianroulette:yeah i think malal coming back is a prety cool idea. if he is connected to the whole chaos undivided thing then i can't wait to see the daemons that may be his followers, and besides a new chaos god means more heretics to kill and lots more fluff. On a slightly more realistic note i agree with Katie Drake i dont think GW will actually do this i've read loads of GW fluff over the years and i reckon there would have to be some conflict with existing fluff


----------



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

If he DOES come back, it won't be the same. GW will modify him to their liking, most likely also changing his current insufficient name something more mystical, ageless, and regarding the warp in general. Like Kaos(or Chaos) or something.


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

If it makes GW money in the long run, they will probobly release it... all i gotta say.


----------



## 1k-termie (May 31, 2008)

Most players won't remember Malal, so it could either be puzzling or a cool element of the game to them. It would be pretty cool seeing a greater daemon of Malal... Sweet.....


----------



## major soma (Jun 5, 2008)

*Malal*

Hi Malal or Halal as he is sometimes known represents the atrophy and entropy of chaos. He is at war with the other gods only in such a way as to bring about the end of all things, mortals are mostly beneath his range and so he has few if any followers, :biggrin: back durnig the days of Warhammer Quest I played with a chaos champion called Jonquil of Moraine who worshipped Malal.


----------



## EldarWolf (Jun 10, 2008)

1k-termie said:


> Most players won't remember Malal, so it could either be puzzling or a cool element of the game to them. It would be pretty cool seeing a greater daemon of Malal... Sweet.....



As I recall, he looked quite similar to the Skaven Vermin Lord, which is what I use when the 4th Claw of Malal Chaos Marines come out to play.


----------



## Lord Lucius (Sep 18, 2008)

So....malal does still exist...hees the horened rat?


----------



## stormcrow2099 (Oct 15, 2008)

Yeah I do seem to recall Malal in the early additions and I do see some retro things coming back like the thud gun and conversion beamers, I just don't see Malal coming back as an army.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Thudd gun. The memories!


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Wasn't Malal in WFRP too? As I remember it there were several Chaos gods, some of which were Lawful.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

There is apparently the chaos god of order, I think it was fanfiction though so I wouldn't guarantee it


----------



## comrade (Jun 30, 2008)

I remember Malals symbol being a split Black and White skull,
So I always thought of him as being something more akin to a skeleton


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

The Chaos God of Order is probably just as bad as those of Disorder - Everything 'is' and anyone that tries to change, progress, develop or challenge the status quo must be eliminated... hang on... isn't that what the Emporer's reign has become?


----------



## surreal-mind (Oct 11, 2008)

i kind of like the 4 gods as they are, fighting for an unreachable end: and the emperor wnating order kind of makes sense, if there is complete un change, there goes tzeentch, no more giant twists, less war no khorne , no pleasure, no slaanesh, but nurgle will always be there, just weakend but this wont happen coz chaos is awesome


----------



## wd6669 (Feb 27, 2008)

darklove said:


> The Chaos God of Order is probably just as bad as those of Disorder - Everything 'is' and anyone that tries to change, progress, develop or challenge the status quo must be eliminated... hang on... isn't that what the Emporer's reign has become?


pretty sure the emperor is a chaos god since he has that whole star child/ shining light in the warp thing happening. Maybe the emperor is malal or the emperor has malal's power and thats why he created the golden throne cause if he dies malal will be reborn in the warp and take over


----------



## Nemesis-The-Warlock (Jun 10, 2008)

wd6669 said:


> pretty sure the emperor is a chaos god since he has that whole star child/ shining light in the warp thing happening. Maybe the emperor is malal or the emperor has malal's power and thats why he created the golden throne cause if he dies malal will be reborn in the warp and take over


thats one view, a particularly odd one albeit


----------



## wd6669 (Feb 27, 2008)

well why would the emperor create the throne?? he was made by like 100 wise men or something dying and combining into him and if he has there tottal knowledge why didn't he just let him self die to be reborn? must be something evil behind the golden throne since doesn't it need 1000 sacrifices a day to work? don't think the emperor would sacrifice that many people for space travel and what not for a few years before hes remade


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

getting a little off topic guys, please steer it back or it will end up getting a lock.


----------



## newt_e (Jan 1, 2008)

Some of my very old Citadel Journals have the Kaleb Daark comic strip in it, so I'd be quite happy to see Malal make a return.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

wd6669 said:


> pretty sure the emperor is a chaos god since he has that whole star child/ shining light in the warp thing happening. Maybe the emperor is malal or the emperor has malal's power and thats why he created the golden throne cause if he dies malal will be reborn in the warp and take over


I agree with CCCP, but to point something out Emp cant be Malal because Malal is also included in WHFB and the only connection about the two games, (40k and fantasy) are the chaos gods and similar armies. And also there is a renegade chapter called the Sons of Malice who serve him but they attack both, Chaos and Emperor...


----------



## Zarahemna (Aug 7, 2008)

*Still not sure*

I'm still not sure that this is such a big deal. I think GW deliberately leave things vague enough that everyone can modify the GW universe to fit their own expectations.

How many people have you heard disagreeing about the background vs how many have you heard discussing things apparently in complete harmony?

If Malal is rumoured to come back then this will create more interest than a well documented return...


----------



## woods606 (Oct 30, 2008)

I agree with Zarahemna and I also think that GW leaving a few things to the imagination of the people in the hobby is a good thing. Very few people like all the GW fluff yet everyone likes their own take on it. 

I don't think they should reintroduce Malal and tbh I don't really like the concept of a Chaos God of chaos. Those people who do like Malal fluff a lot are probably going to already have their own Sons of Malice army anyway.


----------

